# How to use an Alpha Strike?



## Alhazred (Sep 13, 2010)

Put simply, what would you do with an Alpha Strike list and either a) your opponent got first turn or b) you anticipated your opponent would put their units in reserve? It's somewhat of a generic question, but these generic responses to alpha strike lists. I can assign more specifics if necessary, but I wanted to keep this discussion as open as possible. What are your thoughts?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

If your opponent was going first, I'd deploy out of LOS if he had no T1 deepstrikers, or else just stick them in reserve. 
If they were planning to reserve, I'd do a little dance of joy, as reserve rolls are so unreliable, the chances are I can then pick their units off piecemeal with whatever takes my fancy.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Idiot here, but what is Alpha Strike? Full Drop Pods?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Alpha strike is when you hurl most of your force to take out the heavy hitters/tanks turn one, such as full drop pod, scouts in storms, land raider rush, etc etc


----------



## Alhazred (Sep 13, 2010)

Staying in reserve is a good idea, but drop pods can be problematic: specifically the fact that you have to deploy some 1st turn and your opponent can do the same. Perhaps I am overstating the ability of opponents to negate alpha strikes, it's just something I was thinking about. Preciate the feedback.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i would use them as a conventional force if the opponent deployed in reserve and didnt have DPs or 1st turn DSers.

if they had 1st turn it depends on what the list/units are, if i had the ability to outflank i would do that instead of keeping them in normal reserve.


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

Usually if your opponent get the first turn you should do a so-called ''refused flank'' and be sure to deploy so your heavy hitter are either in cover or out of LoS from the enemy's firepower units.
If you think you're opponent will use heavy reserves you should take control of the midfield (depending on the army you're playing ofc) and hit hard the 50% of his army that's comeing in on turn 2, he usually wont have enough firepower on the turn he arrives on the board to shut down all your heavy hitters.

The worse thing an Alpha strike list could come across is a 2xSolar Pulse Necron army tough, so make sure you have some fast searchlights in your army with the newcrons around


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

I would deep strike on his side of the table and take his cover, that way when he comes on the table you have the cover save and can take near full retaliation.


----------

